# How to detach a sinularis from the rock??



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

It's all shrunk in the picture b/c I was poking at it, but it's also getting stung, I think, by the RBTA which moved there a while ago. I think I should re-locate the sinularis but I'm not sure how - he's really stuck to the rock! Any instructions on how to dislodge him so I can rehome him elsewhere on the rock?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

i found this but dont know if it will help 
http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1623123


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Claudia said:


> i found this but dont know if it will help
> http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1623123


This is what I do always to detach softies ,works perfectly

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Doh... that sounds totally violent...!


----------



## juicebox (Jun 14, 2010)

If you want to just move the coral, cut the base with a razor blade. The base will probably regrow and continue to get strung, but you will be able to relocate the main piece. Best way to reattach is with a rubber band or fishing line. Firm enough to hold it in place, but loose enought that it won't cut the coral in half. Another option is pushing a plastic toothpick through the stalk near the base. You can then use the toothpick to tie the piece down. 

If you want the sinularia completely removed from that spot, you will have to break the rock at the base.


----------



## carnut (Jun 12, 2010)

if you can get a corner loose either with a knife or nail, grasp firm and pull. The base should peel away. If that sound too mean, just cut the base close to the rock, reattach with an elastic, tooth pick or other fastner in the place you want it. The base will re grow but at least you will have 2, welcome to coral propagation:lol:


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

I use scissors to cut mine off then you can reattach it somewhere else.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

It won't hurt it? I was going to get an Xacto knife this weekend to do the surgery. It's getting stung so often now, I should get it out of there. RBTA is starting to get large. I suppose that's a good thing.


----------

